# BREAN SANDS RALLY



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

We need a few more attendees at this Rally. Warren Farm is a beautiful campsite, next to the beach, with a Pub serving great food adjacent and Fish and Chip takeaway on site.They have an indoor play area for the kids as well as the usual swings etc outside.

As you know it follows on from the Shepton Show but you don't have to go to the show to attend. You can go anytime from the 11th Sept to the 16th Sept for however long you want.

If you decide you would like to go please PM LadyJ telling her date of arrival and how many nights you will be staying and she will get back to you ASAP.
Then put your name on list of attendees in Rally section at bottom of this page.

Come on you know you would enjoy a nice relaxing break in September!!!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

All done and dusted as we speak.    

J & R


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gang,

The names that I have on the Brean Rally List are:-

Topdog14 replied going
tattyhead replies not going
welshman replied going
dmww replied going
sallytraffic replied going
sundial replied going
solentviews replied going 
MOTORHOMER replied not going ?
ron replied not going
JockandRita replied going
Jimgentrace replied going
Pepe replied going
Jimgentrace replied going 
joshua007 going
Duncan Moule ( friend of Jimgentrace) going

So far only Jockand Rita and solentviews have let me know how many nights they are staying could the rest of you please pm me with nights required ta very much.

Jacquie


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

Ladj thought I would mention this just in case you have people attending your rally towing a car on an A frame.
I seem to recall Brean Sands charging extra for a car towed on an a frame. The site is not listed on my person record of sites charging for a frames, but I feel sure it was mentioned on MHF last year.
Perhaps it might be worth checking, may save some heated words on the day.

Good luck with the meet.

Guzzi Jim


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There are no extra charges at Warren Farm you may tow what you like even a caravan :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Jaquie ... we've always wanted to attend this ..but have to earn a penny or two and can't comit .. willlove to be there IF we can.... Ana and Paul xxx


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ana & Paul,

Just turn up if you can we have space for 30 vans and I can get more if need be, hope you can make it.

Jacquie


----------



## 89154 (May 15, 2005)

*Jim and Ally will be there*

Hope you dont mind us caravanners joining you at Warren Farm on the 11th to 17th if thats still the dates

We will be there the week before and join you for a day at Shepton prior to the rally

can u let us know more on MSN please

Regards

Jim , Ally, Gareth and Basil


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jim,

You are more than welcome mate we may need you for tugging us of if its wet :lol: :lol: 

Stick your name on the list and I have booked you in for the whole week


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could the following please pm me with the dates you require for Warren Farm thanks


Motorhomer



Any more like to join us please


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just a note please don't arrive at Warren Farm before 1pm on the 11th September as we have to get from Shepton Show Rally to be at Warren Farm to greet you all.


Anymore like to join us we dont bite you know :lol: and nothing is organised its a do your own thing rally but if you would like to sit and have a natter and a cuppa weather permitting then great, or we could all congregate in the Beachcomber Bar for drinky poo's ( buy your own of course) :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Jac

I notice you didn't mention "Ted" when you said you didn't bite!! :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well Ted might if he had any teeth :lol: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

When you arrive at Warren Farm please call into reception and announce that you are booked with Jacquie Gardner for Motorhomefacts Rally and they will direct you to the rally field which I think will be Field 3 but this could be changed by the time we get there. There are 2 other rallies on that week so make sure you get to the right area :lol: we will have the Budget banner on display also pennants flying so you should be able to spot us ok.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Joshua007 is joining us at Brean have sent you a pm.

Anymore like to join us you can come for the odd day or just join us for the weekend we aint fussy :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi

We are newcomers to rallies,and are not members but can we come please??

We don't pick our van up till 15th though.

Kbsserv


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi kbsserv
Of course you can attend and will be made most welcome just add your name to the rally at the bottom of the home page.

Regards R & M


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Are there no more interested in this Rally? 

I know the word Rally strikes fear into the heart of some members, but it will be a very relaxed affair if I know LadyJ!!. Socialising is completely optional, but of course you would then miss out on meeting the other great people there!

It's a lovely site and suitable for everyone, whether you want the children to be occupied or you just want to relax.

Please contact LadyJ or Clianthus if you are interested.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more like to come to the Brean Rally at Warren Farm as I am off next week to Shepton would like to know if there is anybody else likely to be joining us at Brean as I shall not be on the net for a couple of weeks.

Jacquie


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie,

Pm sent to you, well you know that  and I have put my name and confirmed it on the rally thingie :wink:  

I will be there on Monday afternoon, staying 2 nights, so will see you all there. My wife is tied up (took ages getting the knots just right  ) so I will be on my own.

MHS…Rob


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Rob,

Great look foward to seeing you at Brean and please do untie Debs before you leave. :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

As I am now out the door on the way to Shepton if anybody else wants to join us at Warren Farm Brean please ring my mobile no 07867678605 or just turn up at Brean I am sure we will be able to squeeze you in. :wink: 

Jacquie


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

I have returned from Brean today and it all is going really well.

The weather is good although at times looked as if it would rain, nothing came of it, all members arrived safely, and plenty of room between the vans, excellent.  

Most of us went to the club house on Monday night, and all of us made it back  It was a very entertaining night, not so much the cabaret (although a very good lady singer) more, some of the characters with our bunch, what a laugh. :lol: :lol: 

Quick pop/film quiz thingy (I‘m hopeless at these), one of our members was very good, I want him with me if we ever get a MHF on-line quiz night, so I’ll not mention his name at the moment.

The site is excellent and particular mention about the standard of the washrooms, they have just been redecorated/upgraded, lets just say I will now be starting redecorating my bathroom at home as the sites made my bathroom look tatty….the other’s will cover that in more detail.

Enough from me for now as I’m sure the others when they arrive home will tell more about this rally. Needless to say, it’s been a while since I rallied with MHF and nothing has changed, what a great bunch of people you all are…thanks.  

MHS…Rob


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Back now from Brean we had fair weather and very good company all week.The site was very good and the toilets were out of this world as Rob says puts our home bog to shame. Jim of Jimgentrace our only caravan subscriber member did us proud with a quiz on the Thursday evening which John and I won the wooden spoon as comming last :lol: now I have something to stir it with :lol: :lol: :lol: (mind you I had to hop of and see to dogs so missed the last part of questions.) Diamondchip Angie & Colin joined us all the way from Gibralta for a few days, and we collected some friends from the CCC that we met at the Gosport Meet last month they cannot join as they do not have internet connection which is a pity as they are a loverly couple. I have added some piccys to the photo gallery if anyone has any objections please pm me and I will delete them.

Jacquie


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

A big thank you to Jacquie and John for all the organising they did, always making sure the members were happy and giving info and advice about the local area...well done the both of you.

John, I particularly enjoyed our nightcaps at the club, has your motorhome got a back door yet.. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Thanks to all the members I met, great company  

MHS...Rob


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> Back now from Brean we had fair weather and very good company all week.The site was very good and the toilets were out of this world as Rob says puts our home bog to shame. Jim of Jimgentrace our only caravan subscriber member did us proud with a quiz on the Thursday evening which John and I won the wooden spoon as comming last :lol: now I have something to stir it with :lol: :lol: :lol: (mind you I had to hop of and see to dogs so missed the last part of questions.) Diamondchip Angie & Colin joined us all the way from Gibralta for a few days, and we collected some friends from the CCC that we met at the Gosport Meet last month they cannot join as they do not have internet connection which is a pity as they are a loverly couple. I have added some piccys to the photo gallery if anyone has any objections please pm me and I will delete them.
> 
> Jacquie


Thanks LadyJ for all the organisation. Doreen and I enjoyed our few days at Brean.

Regards Frank


----------

